# sheep prices?



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Dumb question time again 

How do you know if you are spending too much, or getting a good price when it comes to buying sheep? I've been looking around and the prices of ewes are SO different from place to place, how do you know what one is really worth?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Go to the places that sell sheep in your area 
and see how much they bring and ask questions.

If you had sheep where would you sell them :?:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I would think Vermont would be a good place to buy good sheep, so sorting prices shouldn't be a problem. No doubt you hear prices ranging from give away, to unbeleivable. As Vermont likely has a reasonable demand for breeding stock, and no serious weather problems those give away prices are for cull sheep with some kind of reproductive problem or no teeth etc. The incredably expensve prices will be for unique breeding stock (primarily) breeds like Texel Dropers etc. still require a large outlay to get into. Some common types can still be expensive if the ewes have been carefully managed and the breeder can confirm with test results and records that they are scrapie free, OPP free, CL free, vacinated and might even have some EPDs run for breeding. It's very worth while in a closed flock. These animals should be well worth the money and the breeder should make a premium for their work. That work should show though. Average run of the mill ewes will fill that last position and could be great or could be quick culls. Ultimately if you're on a tight budget buying average ewes and culling will be slightly cheaper; however, if you're short on experience the premium ewes will likely pay back in saved trouble. You can still mess up good animals too! For prices I can only guess and Bumpus makes a good point, but I'll offer a guess as Vermont isn't far from us. Culls will be any ewe under $60. Comercial or average ewes, should sell over $80 and under $150. There's a gap there I know some good older ewes could sell under $80! Premium ewes/ewelambs with the testing and records should run $100-$200, although you could expect some outside that range too. Those unique breeds can range $125 and up, with few "deals" It is tricky so learn all you can first.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Will also add, price depends on what breed of sheep you are looking at buying. Some of the more rare Heritage breeds can be quite spendy.

What breed of sheep are you looking into?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. 

Bergere, I am looking for Shetland sheep. At least I THOUGHT I was till I started researching some of the prices of them here in Vermont 8O 

Judging from the prices Ross mentioned, Shetland sheep are made out of some sort of gold and precious gems  
There is a farm here that was the first farm in the US to bring Shetland Sheep to the US, and their prices START at $480 and go to a high of $850.....these are not champion sheep or anything, they are breeding stock. Just a bit too high for my blood :? 
I have not contacted any other Shetland breeders around because frankly I am scared off now, due to the prices of theirs. 

I really did want Shetlands though, because they do well here in Vermont, and on poorer pastures and colder weather...plus their wool is so nice :? But I can't afford to spend that kind of money on them....are they really that pricey or is this place just overcharging? 

And if they are made of gold and gems, does anyone else have a suggestion on a breed that gets along well on poorer pasture and cold weather?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I did say "and up"! I remember the first ET Texels in this country came with super sticker shock at 10k!!! (Canadian, so only around 8k USD, *phew* :!: :!:  ) Good hardy sheep with really good wool? Lincolns My wife wants some Wensleydales, I expect we'll end up with a few Lincolns instead. Leicester long wools might need a little more care but my vet had a dandy ram I misguessed as a Linc. so from the right line (the one ewe I had was terrible) they might be worth a look too.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Shygal,

Oh, I know... the hardy smaller Heritage breeds are spendy, you have to do your homework, to make sure you find the best quailty you can.
I know the prices, as I used to raise a breed of smaller Hertiage sheep.
Do you want to breed, or do you just want to have the sheep for wool? If it is just for wool, wethers are normally quite alot cheaper.

Here is someplace you can also shop around and get prices on different breeds.

http://www.nebraskasheep.com/directory/

Sometimes you will find a flock for sale for less, because the owners health gets bad, and they can no longer breed sheep. So keep your eyes out for that.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Good hardy sheep,

Brecknock Hill Cheviots, (not near as wild as their bigger cousins) Handsdown the best breed of sheep, I have ever raised. Rams overall, quite peaceful, and easy to be around. Excellent fleece for handspining, Nice loft, slight spring, blends well.

Soay Shorter fleece, but does not have to be sheared.

Icleandic sheep (But you have to be careful with the Rams, as they tend to be aggressive)
Jacob - Same goes with the Rams... I stopped breeding these many many years ago because I could not find a Ram with the Temperament requirements I wanted. Quality of wool varies greatly, from Very corse to medium.

Black Welsh Mountain,,, with these, I would buy the ones that were born from UK Semen. Wool is more corse, but blends well.
Depending on line Rams can get very aggressive.

Border Leicester- Overall a nice gentle sheep, but on the bigger side. Another excellent fleece for handspinning, softer, but not as much loft as the Brecknock Cheviot. Also great for spinning thread as well as yarn. Rams overall, quite peaceful, and easy to be around.

A nice all around cross breeds on the smaller side,, Brecknock Cheviot and Babydoll southdown.
Pure bred BD Southdowns, are not very hardy sheep and need alot of help at lambing time,, but when crossed with the Cheviot, the offspring become much more hardy. The BD also adds a bit of softness to the BH Cheviots fleece.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

I've been keeping my eye on some Icelandic stock, but their prices are in the $600-800 for ewes, and I'm afraid my dh might keel over  

Sheep prices are high right now (at least in Idaho) with fat lambs going for just over $1/lb at the sale.

Tracy


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

If you're interested in Shetlands, look around. Sometimes you can work out a deal, & there's a number of breeders out there - sign up to this list for lots of info: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/shetlands
I'm on the west coast, & good animals go for $250-300, on average. Something that from one of the recent British semen importations, or is spotted or something could run you more. I sold a friend a very good ewe in exchange for a lamb back from her. You do often have to travel, though - I'm about as far south as you can go in CA, & my current breeding ram I got from OR. Here's a little family shot, of a yearling ewe w/her 1st lamb, with my flock sire (still in full fleece) behind them. I keep my flock under 20 sheep, but they certainly pay their way in fleeces for my own use & for sale, show wins, & sales of lambs & adults. Some rams are nuisances, but the ones I'm using now are run year 'round with their flocks, & are the sweetest, most non-destructive fellows you could wish for, & very gentle with their lambs.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Tracy in Idaho said:


> Sheep prices are high right now (at least in Idaho) with fat lambs going for just over $1/lb at the sale.
> 
> Tracy


________________________

Be careful those fat lamb prices go up and down, at any time.
Your area could be different, check what is happening in your area, and do some more homework on sheep in your area.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Shygal this site has a chart outlining their pricing on the shetland sheep they sale.

http://www.shaltzfarm.com/shetsale.html


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

Well now Bumpus, isn't that the nature of a livestock sale :?: 

Of course prices go up and down. I certainly doubt that you are going to find Shetlands at an auction yard though. But if plain old fat lambs are going for $145 each, you can be pretty sure that registered or special breeds are going to be substancially higher.

Tracy


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Tracy in Idaho said:


> Well now Bumpus, isn't that the nature of a livestock sale :?:
> 
> Of course prices go up and down. I certainly doubt that you are going to find Shetlands at an auction yard though. But if plain old fat lambs are going for $145 each, you can be pretty sure that registered or special breeds are going to be substancially higher.
> 
> Tracy


__________________________

Why do you have to be such a smart mouth :?: Those lambs
won't sell near that high in our location.
But I guess you think you know it all, which you don't.

The person asked for posted for help not a fight or a rundown of your attitude. Which you have to show all of the new visitors how you are :idea: 
Grow up and don't be so childish.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

Bump, I think you need to really think about WHO has the smart mouth :!: 

Remember what I told ya in a pm ..... "hateful"

Tracy


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

bumpus, I will say it again, the only one being childish is you.
Maybe you should tone down the way you write and be nice.
This forum used to be pleasant.


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

Sold a one year old Rambouillet ram in the auction at Fredericksburg, Texas, last Tuesday, October 1st, for $56 a 100.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

I just saw Shetlands in the paper, $100 or $200 for registered.

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

*  after our very worst drought last year, fat lambs are selling for anything up too, $120 each, that's Australian dollars and to buy a ram of most breeds is $500 for a cheap crossbreed and the prices just go up and up for good stock, Australia has a shortage of stock after the drought and we need to build stocks up again*


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

FYI Aussie dollars are close to Canadian dollars in value, so knock off about 35% for USD. American dollars have been dropping in value so that might be off a bit. I wonder if Australia is importing sheep? Seems like a bizzare thought! 8O At those prices PB foreign rams start looking plausable though! What's it cost to fly a ram to Aus.?


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

Sold a 200 lb, one year old Rambouillet ram, October 28th, at the auction in Fredericksburg, Texas, for $100.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Primrose, do Rambouillets have wrinkled faces? My growing up years we raised mutt sheep (for want of a better way to put it  ) and every year grandpa would go to the auction and get the best purebred ram he could for what he wanted to spend. One year he brought this BIG 'ol boy home and we laughed at him! He had the cutest little puppy-dog wrinkled up face.  He just didn't look like a guy that could do the job. He did, and I think grandpa kept him two years. But with something different so often, I forget what the different rams looked like.


Shygal, I have Bergere's little flock of Brecknocks, and love them. They are the easiest keepers I've ever been around, and also the best mothers. I guess other than an endorsement for them, the only advice I'd have is do get sheep. Even if you can't get exactly what you want right now, get some and look forward to "trading up" when you have the money.

Hope it goes great for you!


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

Cara, no, my sheep do not have wrinkled faces, I do.

Check the Okla St link on the Karakul thread.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Heehee! Do you have only Rambouillets? I did read the "introduce ourselves" thread, but I can't keep everyone straight.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I looked at that directory and I think it was a MOntadale. I'll ask grandpa...he never writes anything down, but remembers EVERYTHING!


----------

